# 3rd week on tren ace, why NO STRENGTH increase?



## thunderdeads (Aug 22, 2012)

Just finished the 3rd week of tren ace 75mg ed and test prop 75mg ed. Symptoms of tren are there (really changed sleep pattern, irritability, but feel great nevertheless, once tren cough, more visible veins), and I can already see quite amazing change in the mirror (don't know weight difference, my gym has no scales, haha) but I have definitely added some lean muscle quite rapidly. 

This is my first experience with tren and the thing is that everywhere people say that one of the first things they noticed with tren was a dramatic increase of strength already in the first two weeks. Well,, not for me  I can work with roughly the same weights as before the cycle, I just now get, umm... "harder pumps" and almost get out of breath after each set, lol.

So 3 weeks already. No definite increase in strength, although everything else seems great with this cycle.

Anyone can elaborate on why this might be the case?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 22, 2012)

Great 1st post, sure guys are going to munching on you for a little while for that.


----------



## thunderdeads (Aug 22, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Great 1st post, sure guys are going to munching on you for a little while for that.



Why don't you contribute to the question?


----------



## thunderdeads (Aug 22, 2012)

24
~205
6'0
started around 9%


----------



## thunderdeads (Aug 22, 2012)

And now that I'm on this cycle, I'm finding myself having to force the food down during the later part of the day. Apetite is not good enough.


----------



## thunderdeads (Aug 22, 2012)

I am pinning at exactly the same time ed, taking adex exactly at the same time eod, caber every 3rd day.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 22, 2012)

maybe ur not eating enough. If ur eating to little strength goes downa and because ur on tren it isn't going down but staying the same?? I dno lol a thought


----------



## justhav2p (Aug 22, 2012)

this is why I cut on Tren, my appetite goes capoot!


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2012)

Get your Tren from somewhere else..


----------



## adwal99 (Aug 22, 2012)

weird cause i have no prob blasting away 4k cals a day lol.  try and add olive oil here and there to your foods or shakes for that added 120cals.  it will add up if you do it.  drink a protein shake with every meal to get those extra cals in.  you cant have too much protein while on tren your body will love it.


----------



## thunderdeads (Aug 22, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> maybe ur not eating enough. If ur eating to little strength goes downa and because ur on tren it isn't going down but staying the same?? I dno lol a thought



Although my appetite is down, I still manage to eat about 2800-3200 calories with 250-260g of protein most days.
At the late evening it's been a couple of occasions when I was at a point of nearly vomiting it back. This has never happened outside this cycle with the same and larger quantities of foods.


----------



## thunderdeads (Aug 22, 2012)

Saney said:


> Get your Tren from somewhere else..



Yeah... But I already have it bought for an 8 week cycle. Tren is expensive. 
Is it allowed to mention here what lab am I taking?


----------



## thunderdeads (Aug 22, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> weird cause i have no prob blasting away 4k cals a day lol.  try and add olive oil here and there to your foods or shakes for that added 120cals.  it will add up if you do it.  drink a protein shake with every meal to get those extra cals in.  you cant have too much protein while on tren your body will love it.



Goddamnright, great idea. What the hell? With everything else going on in life, I had absolutely forgotten about the oils! I used to add olive oil, walnut oil and peanut oil to my foods.

By the way, what is the deal with carb-fat separation (if the goal is lean bulk)? 

But adding protein shake to every meal would be too muck. You really don't think it's a big deal to force the food in you, but when you're chewing on foods and the appetite just isn't, then you know who's boss.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 22, 2012)

Get more cals in man. Have 2 weight gainer shakes a day. 

I make my own. 2scoops whey, cup oatmeal, 2 tablespoons of peanut butter


----------



## teezhay (Aug 22, 2012)

I rarely see strength increases from tren. But that's because I usually use it on a steep calorie deficit, so...


----------



## pieguy (Aug 22, 2012)

I think all strength gains are rather calorie dependent. If you were able to add strength gains on caloric deficits, IFBB pros would be dominating the olympics, which isn't happening any time soon. At 2k cals a day, my strength is stagnant, but considering my maintenance is closer to 3k cals, that's pretty damn good. You can't expect it all from AAS, especially if you're not a beginner.

Only thing that gave me strength increases with no heavy calorie intake was dbol.


----------



## Coop817 (Aug 22, 2012)

What's your experience with gear, because I may be wrong, but judging by your posts...It sounds like maybe you are jumping on tren way to early to even know what to expect...what cycles and aas have you run in the past, at what doses and how long have you been training?


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 22, 2012)

My experience with tren is the same.  Straight test (with dbol) added strength, and test with deca added a lot of strength, but tren and prop change the way I look without adding strength.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^this


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 22, 2012)

how are your gains other then strength BF, look, weight ect? if nothing is changing i would change where you buy your gear? How are the sides... Night sweats, cant sleep?


----------



## moodyman1 (Aug 22, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> My experience with tren is the same. Straight test (with dbol) added strength, and test with deca added a lot of strength, but tren and prop change the way I look without adding strength.



And the reason for this is pretty simple. Dbol, Deca, and long estered test aromatize...filling your muscle with water which allows you to lift more. Tren doesn't aromatize at all. Test prop doesn't aromatize as much as say enthanate. 

You WILL gain significant strength on Tren IF you eat enough calories...and it will be real gains as opposed to gains from bloated muscles.


----------



## thunderdeads (Aug 22, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> What's your experience with gear, because I may be wrong, but judging by your posts...It sounds like maybe you are jumping on tren way to early to even know what to expect...what cycles and aas have you run in the past, at what doses and how long have you been training?



I have some experience, that's just the way my posts sound because maybe I don't give very much sht about appearing more knowledgeable, lol.
I don't think it's too early for tren for me. It's just about the time, I think. I've done several test e only cycles, ranging from ~500 to 750mg a week. Great results always, but then I do goddamn pct, then I lose motivation to train as intense, etc, so my weight has never been over 210, I think. By the way, therefore I am looking forward to go on a hrt with test cyp for life when I'm older and do cruise-blast type of thing, maybe then do pct on death bed, lol.
Been training for 8 years, less or more seriously.


----------



## thunderdeads (Aug 22, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> how are your gains other then strength BF, look, weight ect? if nothing is changing i would change where you buy your gear? How are the sides... Night sweats, cant sleep?



I definitely see more separation of the muscles, and muscle size increase. And they seem more sort of denser, heavier. This is certainly a difference, comparing with my test only cycles. Body fat should be the same ~9%, but I think now I hold much less water. It's visible even in the face. 
From week one I've been randomly waking up, in a middle of a night, just like that, wtf. But most times I can get back to sleep for some more. I get the rem, the sleep is pretty dead deep. I don't get night sweats, but I now sweat a lot more during training. The biggest side effect I cannot help but notice is libido (I take caber too e3d). Well I'll be damned. Women who I normally wouldn't care much about now look like some syrens. Young, old, pretty, straight out ugly, doesn't matter, I want her. Goddamn dick is erected like 40% of the time. One of these days I'll get a full raging boner in the men's showers after training for no fcking reason. 
Yeah, I will have to stick to this gear for the whole 8 weeks because tren is expensive and I don't know whom to trust with legitimacy of the gear or properly dosed...


----------



## thunderdeads (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, I guess I will need to find a way to eat more somehow... Anyone knows what can help to increase appetite (like a non-expensive supplement)?


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2012)

thunderdeads said:


> Yeah... But I already have it bought for an 8 week cycle. Tren is expensive.
> Is it allowed to mention here what lab am I taking?




Shame on thee!

DRSE Emporium!


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 22, 2012)

Wait am I the only one starving on tren? :|

I feel like I can take down 7k calories if I wanted. In all honesty though, I would check and make sure your source is legit.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 22, 2012)

Wilcox said:


> Wait am I the only one starving on tren? :|
> 
> I feel like I can take down 7k calories if I wanted. In all honesty though, I would check and make sure your source is legit.



I can eat all the food on tren


----------



## Faymus (Aug 22, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> I can eat all the food on tren



Same! I can literally eat non stop if I wanted. It gives me more temptation to eat in all honesty but, of course, I try and keep my distance.


----------

